# My First Router + Table



## The_Architect_23 (Jul 11, 2012)

Went Into The Home Store To Get A Few Brackets Last Night,
Long Story Short, And A Bit Of Sweet Talking Got Me A Router, AND A Table.
100.00 Cant Go Wrong.
I Figured The Worst Case I Have A Decent Router By Itself.






Just Un-Packed It And Used The Roman Oge Bit From A Multi Pack On A Walnut Scrap. Killer!
My Only Gripe Is The Secondary Power Switch, Socket Is A Bit Finicky. Im Sure If I Open It Up Ill Find Something Loose And Be Easily Fixed.

I Know I Can Make Fancy Edges Now, Maybe A T-Track Backplate, Ect.

Now To Learn Inlays!


----------

